
(tbt) How much does an app cost (to build)? About as much as a car (to buy) - vlokshin
https://blog.darwinapps.com/tbt-cfe1fd6d44f4#.nbsfxmyme
======
kayman
I really like this analogy. I'll use it. When people find I'm a software
engineer during casual chats in social situations, they immediately tell me
their billion dollar idea. When they ask me about costs, I can now respond
with a car analogy.

